# Driveway stone falling into ditch over culvert



## BimmerDOm (Oct 20, 2009)

What is the best way to stop the crushed stone on driveway from falling into ditch above the culvert? The driveway is paved, but the stone under the driveway is slowly falling with heavy rains. I don't want to build a retaining wall, any simple fixes?

Could I mix concrete and stone and spread over side to reinforce? Or would this simply crack and fall apart after winter thaw?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You would need something strong enough to carry the weight
A thin layer of cement & stone will not hold up

How big is the drop ?


----------



## BimmerDOm (Oct 20, 2009)

Approx 3 feet, a little more than degree angle


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics would help


----------



## BimmerDOm (Oct 20, 2009)

here are pics


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

not sure if this would help but you could try dumping a generous amount of dirt on top and plant grass seed or put sod down. the Rain that way would just run off the grass. Or Dig it back and put a retaining wall with large blocks.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Another option would be to have the asphalters come back and "pave" it.


----------



## BimmerDOm (Oct 20, 2009)

Holt said:


> not sure if this would help but you could try dumping a generous amount of dirt on top and plant grass seed


I was also thiking of doing that


----------



## ReluctantDIY (10 mo ago)

BimmerDOm said:


> What is the best way to stop the crushed stone on driveway from falling into ditch above the culvert? The driveway is paved, but the stone under the driveway is slowly falling with heavy rains. I don't want to build a retaining wall, any simple fixes?
> 
> Could I mix concrete and stone and spread over side to reinforce? Or would this simply crack and fall apart after winter thaw?


Bumping this thread, my driveway looks similar. But I am looking for a more finished look, a retaining wall would be great. The driveway portion is small gravel though, and landscaper worries retaining wall will not hold. I do not like the railroad tie solution he proposed - but my handyman skills are minimal !
Without a solution from a landscaper, I think I would build a retaining wall with blocks that have a cavity, pound rebar into the ground and cement the core? Then cap. Sounds like a lot of work. ; )
Better ideas?


----------

